# RESOLVED. Cubase Pro 10 issue: Export/Audio Mixdown is INCREASING tempo?!?!



## CJRC (May 23, 2020)

I've owned Cubase for 17 years and this has never happened.

I am using Cubase Pro 10. Just this week, when I go to File/Export/Audio Mixdown to generate a .wav of my song, the file it generates has increased in speed and pitch. I must have done something to change a setting, but for the life of me I don't know what.

I am attaching two photographs to display this. I am including all my settings for Audio Export. Also, a photo that shows the difference in length/time of the audio file when rendered. I laid down a simple hi-hat track to demonstrate this. The original midi track is in YELLOW. The GREEN track shows the audio file when I use "Render in Place" - which still works perfectly. However, the RED track shows the audio file when I have used File/Export/Audio Mixdown. Note that the length has decreased from 18 seconds to 16.5 seconds, the pitch has gone up, and the tempo has gone from 120bpm to approximately 118 bpm.

This is a real head-scratcher for me.

I am using Windows 10, the latest service pack. I have 64gig Ram, AMD Ryzen 7 3700x 8 core/16 thread 3.6 Ghz Processor.

Any help or suggestions would be very appreciated!


----------



## Nico (May 23, 2020)

I think that is probably a sample rate issue....
do you have the same sample rate everywhere? (in your cubase project / soundcard / export) ?


----------



## Henu (May 23, 2020)

Definitely a sample rate issue.


----------



## CJRC (May 23, 2020)

That was it! Thanks, guys. I had accidentally unchecked the sample rate box that would convert from 44.1 to 48kHz. Problem solved!


----------

